# Instructions for fountain pens?



## brez (Dec 3, 2010)

Do you include instructions for the proper care of fountain pens when you send a fountain pen to a customer? I received a document called "Fountain Pens 101" from Craft Supply when I purchased some fountain pens. It seemed, to me, to be a good idea to include the instructions with a pen when I send the pen to a customer. Since the document is copyrighted, I sent an email to Craft Supply to get their OK. They said no, they do not allow for profit entities to use their materials. This does not make any sense to me, in essence I can not include their user instructions, when I make a pen with a kit purchased from them, and send it to a customer. So I will have to take the time to photograph the user serviceable parts and write a set of instructions.

What, if anything do the rest of you do?

Thanks
Mike


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 3, 2010)

Hey Mike!!

Thanks for identifying a need.  I will make up a similar sheet (not copied, but similar content) and give you and others the right to use it.  It will be on Exotics website by the end of the weekend.

Again, thanks for the inspiration!!


----------



## penhead (Dec 3, 2010)

Hey Ed, and thanks for that very useful info...I am going to have to make some pens (which I haven't done in a while) just so I can order some kits from you 





ed4copies said:


> Hey Mike!!
> 
> Thanks for identifying a need.  I will make up a similar sheet (not copied, but similar content) and give you and others the right to use it.  It will be on Exotics website by the end of the weekend.
> 
> Again, thanks for the inspiration!!


----------



## glycerine (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm a little confused.  What CSUSA said doesn't really make sense.  You might not be able to COPY those instructions, but since they sent them to you with the kit, just forward it on to the customer.  I thought that's what they were there for!?  If I purchase a DVD and then sell it to someone else, I'm not breaking any laws.  If I COPY that DVD and sell the copies to someone else, then I AM breaking laws.


----------



## Simplex (Dec 3, 2010)

Maybe CSUSA wasn't quite clear on how it would be used.  I agree with glycerine on this one. Of course, if you created your own instructions based on CSUSA's you would still need to include an acknowledgment that you adopted your work from theirs.


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 3, 2010)

Simplex said:


> Maybe CSUSA wasn't quite clear on how it would be used.  I agree with glycerine on this one. Of course, if you created your own instructions based on CSUSA's you would still need to include an acknowledgment that you adopted your work from theirs.



My approach will not be THAT similar--nearly all written, will work on pics later.

Thanks for keeping me thinking!!!  Let me know, when I post it, if you think it sounds like theirs---
all input is helpful!!


----------



## BigguyZ (Dec 3, 2010)

I'll say this, I agree that including the sheet that came with the kit for the ned user is legally fine.  However, I'd NEVER give a customer a document with CSUSA's web address on it.  Why let them see what your material costs are?


----------



## glycerine (Dec 3, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> Hey Mike!!
> 
> Thanks for identifying a need. I will make up a similar sheet (not copied, but similar content) and give you and others the right to use it. It will be on Exotics website by the end of the weekend.
> 
> Again, thanks for the inspiration!!


 
You should post that here as well, in the library.


----------



## brez (Dec 4, 2010)

When I got their email response to my request I did not understand the logic for their position. I was concerned that they did not understand what I was wanting to do so I called them a couple of days ago. I got a call back today, I explained that I wanted to include a copy of their instruction for the care and maintenance of the pens when I send a pen to my customer. She asked if I made and sold the pens for profit. I said that was my goal. She said their policy is their information documents can only be used by non-profit organizations. I explained that it does not make any sense for them to produce a document explaining the proper care and maintence of the fountain pens and not allowing me to send that document to the end user of the pen. She repeated the only non-profits mantra. She said she had talked with the President and that was their position. I asked to talk with the President myself becuase I was not confident that she was properly presenting my position. She said she would have the president call me next week.

I would note that Craft Supply does not send the instructions with every kit. They just sent one copy. You can download the PDF file from their web site. If they included a copy with every kit I would not even bothered to ask. I just did not feel comfortable making copies of, and distributing, a copyrighted document downloaded from their web site without their permission.

This situation is especialy surprising becuase of the always stellar customer support I have received from Craft Supply in the past, and I'm sure in the future as well.

I agree that it would be better in the long run to use a document that does not point my customers to my supplier and I look forward to seeing Ed's instructions this weekend.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## ctubbs (Dec 4, 2010)

Ed, that is a wonderful idea you are working on for all the rest of us.  The Care And Feeding Of Your Pen should be included with every pen and pencil we sell whether it is an FP or a slimline twist.  Thank you Ed, for taking the time to help us all out.
Charles


----------



## SteveG (Dec 4, 2010)

HEY!! The timing for this is GREAT! I was about to construct my own info sheet tomorrow, covering this very topic! I am slow at this type of thing, and have ZERO photo skills. So Ed, Thank you.
Photoless Penturner
Steve


----------



## Curly (Dec 4, 2010)

I was thinking a short section on what not to do with a fountain pen might also be wise. 

Like not stabbing the paper to make a period. We had a customer do that last weekend showing off to her friends and the blob of ink was impressive, to say the least. Fortunately the nib wasn't bent.

Don't gesture wildly or flick them at someone or they will be wearing the ink. A coworker from Pakistan said they would do that on the back of white school uniform shirts to kids they didn't like. 

Pete


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 4, 2010)

This is going to evolve into more than one document.

I have finished the text for the first---you would give to your customer, tells and will soon have pictures showing how to "start" a fountain pen nib and how to ink it.

I will produce another that shows how to take the nib apart.  PERSONALLY, I would not give this to a customer (it will be avaiable to you to do as you wish, but customers who have watched me take the nib apart at shows have rarely been interested in "doing their own surgery").

I use postcard format frequently for things I am including with pens.  If you all have a preference for letter size, biz card, postcard or statement (Half a letter size)---say so.  It will make the type and pictures larger or smaller, but I can lay it out in a couple formats, so you can select what you prefer---just let me know your preferences here or by PM, please.


----------



## penhead (Dec 4, 2010)

Ed,
I, for one, am appreciative of your efforts....
...for my last show i made several FP's and actually sold a couple (haven't made many pens lately ...and sure wish i had had the info then...
...i would like to see the  info in 'postcard' format...but dummy me...does that mean we can print the info out on regular 3"x5" postcards..??..and if so how do we do that..??


----------



## markgum (Dec 4, 2010)

Is this the same document that is on Craft Supply's web site under instructions?  (Fountain Pen 101) I would think if it is posted there, you can print what you need and include it with all the fountain pens.


----------



## Rick_G (Dec 4, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> This is going to evolve into more than one document.
> 
> I have finished the text for the first---you would give to your customer, tells and will soon have pictures showing how to "start" a fountain pen nib and how to ink it.
> 
> ...



I always enclose one of my business cards so I try and make everything else fit on one of them.  That way everything fits neatly in one of those #3 coin envelopes that Staples sells.

Thanks Ed


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Dec 4, 2010)

We have always provided basic instructions with our pens. We have a printed statement that fits on the back of our business card, it gets put onto a clear label so it looks like it is printed onto the card. The label is applied based on what type of pen the client purchases.


----------



## Curly (Dec 4, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> I use postcard format frequently for things I am including with pens.  If you all have a preference for letter size, biz card, postcard or statement (Half a letter size)---say so.  It will make the type and pictures larger or smaller, but I can lay it out in a couple formats, so you can select what you prefer---just let me know your preferences here or by PM, please.



Letter size is the choice here as the PayPal credit card receipt we give is letter sized. It makes for a nicer presentation when you hand over the pen and papers.  The content can always be reformatted in a word processor to fit anyones preferred size.

Pete


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 4, 2010)

Of course, you are correct Pete--it can be reformatted.

Two things "tug" at me here:  First, I realize its hard to read small type (for me, nearly impossible).   And Second, "letter-size" papers get thrown away more rapidly than smaller "customized" communication.

Dawn has suggested I make this in every format known to mankind--looks like that will be the "plan".


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 4, 2010)

Ed, thanks for all your effort in this. Very nice of you.


----------



## Curly (Dec 4, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> Of course, you are correct Pete--it can be reformatted.
> 
> Two things "tug" at me here:  First, I realize its hard to read small type (for me, nearly impossible).   And Second, "letter-size" papers get thrown away more rapidly than smaller "customized" communication.
> 
> Dawn has suggested I make this in every format known to mankind--looks like that will be the "plan".



Since our pens come with a certificate in an envelope for each individual pen and the instructions are inside with it we hope it will survive as long as 3 x 5 cards would. The only way to be sure they would have the info would be to have it on our website, but then you have to hope they would be able to find that in the future.:wink:

Pete


----------

